# Greetings from Italy



## Herkros (Jun 4, 2017)

Hello everyone, 

My name is Andrea i'm 22 and i'm from Sardinia.

I first became involved in music when i was 13, by playing the guitar, around 3 years ago i started actually studying music and being more serious about it, since then i struggled to find what i wanted to do in music until i found out about orchestration last year, that was the tool that let me translate what i was hearing in my head in actual music, and finally this week i have finished writing my first track.

I have been lurking around here for a while and have finally decided to get involved in the community, i hope to be able to learn and improve a lot and, eventually, to be able to help others.

Thank you all for reading i'll make sure to post my song here as soon as i can post links to hear your feedback, have a nice day everyone.


----------



## micrologus (Jun 4, 2017)

Welcome Andrea, benvenuto! 
Matteo


----------



## Rowy (Jun 4, 2017)

Welcome, Andrea.


----------

